# a l'aiiiidddddeeeee



## yamyami (1 Août 2016)

Salut a tous, je tiens d'abord a vous remercier tous sur l'effort fournis .

J'ai un macbook depuis 2011 MAC OS X version 10.6.8 , il se trouve que cette année j,ai un mémoire a préparer donc je dois passer au windows, sachant que y'a pas de mises a jour faites depuis bien longtemps. 
J'ai vraiment besoin d'aide avant septembre. Que dois-je faire?
Merci a l'avance.
yamina


----------



## Lauange (1 Août 2016)

rien compris


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (1 Août 2016)

Salut

Quelle est la configuration exacte de ton Mac (Année, taille disque/mémoire) etc...


----------



## Locke (1 Août 2016)

yamyami a dit:


> j,ai un mémoire a préparer donc je dois passer au windows


Pour rédiger un mémoire, je ne vois pas en quoi tu dois passer sous Windows ! Tu pourrais être plus précise sur le ou les logiciels à utiliser sous Windows ?


----------



## yamyami (1 Août 2016)

comment puis-je le faire?


----------



## yamyami (1 Août 2016)

Locke a dit:


> Pour rédiger un mémoire, je ne vois pas en quoi tu dois passer sous Windows ! Tu pourrais être plus précise sur le ou les logiciels à utiliser sous Windows ?



je suis obligée on a souvent des travaux en groupe. La majorité a le windows


----------



## yamyami (1 Août 2016)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Salut
> 
> Quelle est la configuration exacte de ton Mac (Année, taille disque/mémoire) etc...



Mac OS X version 10.6.8 (10K549) Année (2011)
processeur 2.3 GHZ Intel Core i5
mémoire 4Go 1333 MHz DDR3
Version du noyau: Darwin 10.8.0

cela suffit?


----------



## yamyami (1 Août 2016)

yamyami a dit:


> Salut a tous, je tiens d'abord a vous remercier tous sur l'effort fournis .
> 
> J'ai un macbook depuis 2011 MAC OS X version 10.6.8 , je n'ai pas pu faire de mises a jour depuis.
> Je dois passer au windows ou bien trouver un moyen de garder le système d'exploitation existant et intégrer l'Office (word, powerpoint, excel...etc)
> ...


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (2 Août 2016)

Je te conseille de passer la mémoire de 4 à 8 Go : http://www.crucial.fr/fra/fr/macbook-pro-(13-inch,-early-2011)/CT3309330
Puis de migrer sur El Capitan.
Ensuite tu pourras installer windows soit en natif via bootcamp, soit en émulation via Virtualbox.
Si tu trouves que ton Mac peine un peu tu peux toujours changer le hdd par un ssd et là tu auras une bête de course : http://www.crucial.fr/fra/fr/macbook-pro-(13-inch,-early-2011)/CT7443843
ou mieux : https://www.amazon.fr/Crucial-BX200-Disque-Flash-Interne/dp/B016JREGAC
La mise en œuvre est on ne peut plus aisée : https://fr.ifixit.com/Device/MacBook_Pro_13"_Unibody_Early_2011


----------

